# Lake St. Clair - Michigan/Canada



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

I am heading to Lake St. Clair tomm morning. Can anyone tell me what to expect. I have never been there. I have never fished for walleye. I am a bass fisherman. How do i fish this lake for walleye and for bass? What baits do you use? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chad4050 (May 24, 2007)

yea hang on smallmouth haven u will love it i only fish for smallies there though um my best luck has benn on berkly 4inch black tube rigged texas style ive been there about 30 times and have always caught 20 to 30 per day on that tube as for other speices in that lake i wouldnt know were to start hope this will help u


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

here is a link that is very helpfull: www.basshavencanada.com
i fish the northeast corner called mitchells bay. there are so many good spots for smallies. i use a 5 inch kalins grub, pumpkin with green flakes & bluegill colors. gobie colors are also good. white bandits work well also. my wife, dad and i caught 104 smallies in 6 hours using the kalins grubs. my wife caught the biggest - 23 inches. dennis at basshaven is very helpfull. if you can't get out because of the wind you can fish for lg mouths in the cuts by mitchells bay and also by lighthouse cove. after you exit the thames river turn left and follow until you see the bouys on the left. they will take you into a series of canals. we have slaid the lg mouths and pike back there using black or white spinners. post your resilts when you get back.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

here is another link if you want to fish for muskies: http://www.muskie-lures.com/rocketman/index1.htm
i have caught quite a few muskies also trolling. great muskie lake to.


----------



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

Since I have not been there, shoud I go out in the main lake and fish humps or should I stay in the bay and fish banks with rock, etc. Can you fish the banks. Is it too shallow near the banks?

Are there any dangers? I hear it is a shallow lake. 

From what you guys have replied, mithcells bay sounds like Sandusky Bay on Lake Erie.

I am staying at Waterwaycamp.com. in or near mithcells bay.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

i just sent you an email. give me a call.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

how did you do?


----------



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

First of all, Dave, thanks for trying to help.

Fished St. Annes Bay. There is a few houses on an island point. Just outside of this is a 3-4 foot flat. Caught about 50 smallmouth on this flat. the biggest was 4.5lbs. most were between 2-3lbs. All were caught on tubes, green in color. No other color would work too well.

Fished to the left in the deeper water, about 8-12 ft and caught a few walleye and pike on spinnerbaits. Walleye had no size. About 15-18 inches. 1 pike was 28" and 4.6lbs.

Dave - I found Bass Haven. The wind was not as bad as the weather reports were reporting. A storm did blow through Friday evening. Gusts were about 35mph. We had just come in for dinner. It cleared in about an hour, went back out and was really windy. Thursday was windy but the drift was about 0.7mph to 1mph on gps and was a good rapid drift. Friday was too fast. Saturday was nice and slow, about 0.4 to .06mph drift.

All we did was drift to catch these fish.

Customs was not as bad as I was thinking. Canada customs were a lot nicer people. The american custom guy was a prick and had me flustered but all went well.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Is St. Annes in canadian water? If so, did you get stopped while fishing?


----------



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

friday about 11am, canadian water patrol checked my boat. we were fishing with 1/4 oz and 1/2 oz spinnerbaits. he didnt say anything about our baits being of typical bass baits since i was in a 18' stratos bass boat with bass baits. fishing for bass is still out of season. just asked if we were catching fish. said yes. next was to see liscence. we all pulled them out, held them up. they were ok with that. next was the boat check. had life jackets, anchor, rope. i had the boat registration and all paperwork back at the cabins in my truck with my birth certificate. i forgot to put them in the boat from going through customs to get into canada. i told them this up front. they were ok with this. they asked for flares, bail bucket, flashlight, and horn. i didnt have any of these. horn on boat doesnt count. after the education, they said have a good day. no tickets. this is the way it should be. they took my boat numbers down. now when i go back, i should have all this. if not, i should get a ticket then. they were very nice and kudos to the canadian water patrol for the way they handled the situation.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

wow that is great they were so nice. They usually aren't that nice when fishing for bass out of season, since in Canada you aren't even allowed to target them. 
I am glad they made your fishing trip a great experience, when they could have ruined it for you right there.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello,

Did you guys catch alot bass? We are trying to put together a 3-4 day trip, and are looking for quanities. Also are they hard to find? Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks,


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Basskiller,
Was it the MNR that checked you or the Walpole Nation? Usually don't see the MNR inside the stake line. We were fishing the rivers and were only checked for our Walpole permits, no boat check or anything (Last Friday 6/8). We anchored and sat through the storm then kept catching pike after it cleared. Then fished down by the XE2 on Sat, but needed more wind (in my opinion). If you were in St. Annes on Sat, you may have seen us. We were catching Walleye in there in 4-5 ft of water along with Rockies, Smallies, Large Jaws , Pumpkinseeds and Pike.
Hopefully headed back in a few weeks, that place sure makes it hard to come back to Ohio to fish.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

If you plan on fishing Ontario waters R9ptbuck, bass does not open for division 2/Lake Erie and division 1/St Clair until June the 23rd. http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/MNR/fishing/ 
.see 2007 changes for bass

The MNR is very serious about their regulations. I would recommend reading their regs before fishinq Ontario waters. As Rutty indicated, you can be charge for just targeting OOS fish in Ontario.

Good luck and have a great trip.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

In the 10+ yrs of going up there I haven't heard/seen anyone ticketed for catching out of season fish. Not that it hasn't happened, but I personally haven't witnessed it. Not giving the green light to fish for them either, but you throw a spinnerbait and you'll catch everything that swims in that lake. You can't help but to lay into a few bass. I don't know how they could prove that you were targeting a certain species. I know certain baits are directed to certain fish, but there are no rules for that on that lake! Now, if someone were to be up picking them off the beds then that would be totally different, and should be ticketed. But you can be fishing worm harnesses in 12 ft. and pullin smallies left and right.
Also, don't know if it is true, but I was told that if you are fishing the Walpole area that you don't need the Ontario license (just the Walpole permit) and the regs don't apply. Like I said, don't know the total truth, we always have both anyway.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Ya, I hear ya. Have fun, be safe and good luck


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the info, will post a report when we get back. We will be heading up on the 27th. Hope to slam em!


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Talked to a buddy last night and they have been knocking the crap out of the bluegill, redears, and perch at the corner of the stakeline. Little tiny one hook worm harnesses w/ half nightcrawler.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Here's a couple of pics from St. Clair a couple of weeks ago. The Pike was about the average we were catching in the rivers, no monsters were caught though. The Smallie was caught on a worm harness while Walleye (Pickerel) fishing in about 12 ft. of water, didn't get weight or length just a pic and back in. Love that Lake!!!!


----------

